# 137" Of Snow!!!!!!!!!!



## Snowman19

Ok not really, But to those of us that don't have snow this will have to do.......
Post some pics of the snow, We need something to look forward too!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## grandview

Nothing like some in Oct.


----------



## Snowman19

AWW!!!!....If this thread goes for awhile im might be just fine!!!!!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Plowing dirt roads is just great when there not frozen lolxysport


----------



## Snowman19

Love seeing the snow pictures..... Anymore?????


----------



## Brian Young

I tried to post some of the other day, It was the worst snow I ever tried to drive in. You couldn't see 10ft in front of you for over an hour. Within 3 hrs we got well over 4 inches of snow in a 5 mile radius, love those snow bands. It was so bad I pulled into one of my lots and took a 45 minute power nap and when I woke upit was still snowing like hell, but now you could see 20ft in front of you.


----------



## Snowman19

Anybody else got some pics?????


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Plowing at -37°*

This was the day before Thanksgiving last year,... doing my driveway,... :salute:


----------



## BobC

I was having a hard time remembering what snow looked like! 53 degrees today 57 tomorrow! I think maybe NY slid South!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Wonder if my dog remembers snow?*

I remember when.........


----------



## Snowman19

Ohhh!!, Thats what we need, Alot of snow would be nice to make up for the crap we dont have now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry got carried away!!! Its the lack of snow thats getting to me.:waving:


----------



## Rowski

*Dreaming........*

At least we have photos to look at.










Derek


----------



## Snowman19

Can't see it!!


----------



## Rowski

Snowman19;337388 said:


> Can't see it!!


Had trouble attaching image. showed up in preview but not in the thread.

I can see it now.

Derek


----------



## Snowman19

What? The image? I can't see anything!!!


----------



## Rowski

What... you can't see it... look really close....

You don't see a white truck with a Blizzard plow in a snow storm.

 :waving:  

Derek


----------



## Snowman19

Yeha, I guess i do see it!!!! It a nice white truck!!


----------



## Rowski

*Seriously....*

This is interesting.

The picture doesn't show. But if you quote that post the image tags show up in the reply to thread window. Not sure whats going on. I thought it was fairly simple image tags around an adresswhere the picture is.

Not sure what to make of it.

So here's a link to picture.

Snow blower


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Brian Young;336368 said:


> I tried to post some of the other day, It was the worst snow I ever tried to drive in. You couldn't see 10ft in front of you for over an hour. Within 3 hrs we got well over 4 inches of snow in a 5 mile radius, love those snow bands. It was so bad I pulled into one of my lots and took a 45 minute power nap and when I woke upit was still snowing like hell, but now you could see 20ft in front of you.


4 inches in 3 hours isn't that bad. Try 6 inches in an hour during that big storm the Dec of 2004. My city got 36 inches total that storm, we were the headline for the national news stations. It was the first storm I had every plowed what a way to start.


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare

*A couple more*

Here are a couple of pics from last season


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare

Picture # 2


----------



## WALKERS

:bluebounc MORE MORE MORE Give me MORE Ok I feel better now:bluebounc


----------



## KHB

Some from last season...


----------



## poncho62

*Keep teasing us, and you are going to get a SMACK...................

What is below? Scroll down.

A white cow in a snowbank...............................tymusic *


----------



## Snowman19

This is the best Thread ever!!!!!!!!!!:waving: I'm Starting to feel better now!!!!! Thanks Guys!!!
KEEP THEM COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowski

*Still dreaming*

From a few years ago....wesport

Derek


----------



## Rowski

After a little tractor work....payup

Derek


----------



## JET enterprises

*some pics from last year*


----------



## Oshkosh

*One of a handfull of storms*

This is one of our local trucks doing the side roads.Yes he uses his wing on the side streets....It is also what they use for sidewalks.


----------



## Oshkosh

*DOT truck*

Here are some of the State trucks out on Route 302(End of street).


----------



## Snowman19

Anymore pics????? We need SNOW so bad it hurts!!! It would solve all my problems if it snowed!!


----------



## gordyo

Mysticlandscape;337700 said:


> 4 inches in 3 hours isn't that bad. Try 6 inches in an hour during that big storm the Dec of 2004. My city got 36 inches total that storm, we were the headline for the national news stations. It was the first storm I had every plowed what a way to start.


I remember that storm as I too was in that band that got 36+ inches. Here are some pics from it.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Some private work I used to do*

This was up at a Seminary School where I used to sub...


----------



## gordyo

Oshkosh;341164 said:


> This was up at a Seminary School where I used to sub...


Hmmmmmmmm, That picture looks like it was taken at the tippy top of the hill at the Academic Center @ the seminary right down the road from the college I work for. Did you work direct for Ron @ the seminary or did you work as a sub for Dave L. out of Ipswich??


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Where do you live gordyo?


----------



## gordyo

Mysticlandscape;341321 said:


> Where do you live gordyo?


I'm in Wenham


----------



## Oshkosh

*I....*



gordyo;341171 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, That picture looks like it was taken at the tippy top of the hill at the Academic Center @ the seminary right down the road from the college I work for. Did you work direct for Ron @ the seminary or did you work as a sub for Dave L. out of Ipswich??


Dave L and boy was that always a story(Owed $$$)...........But I guess I wasnt the only one....
Is Ron still there,I heard he was replaced a year or two ago?????


----------



## gordyo

Oshkosh;341521 said:


> Dave L and boy was that always a story(Owed $$$)...........But I guess I wasnt the only one....
> Is Ron still there,I heard he was replaced a year or two ago?????


No Ron is still there as the Head of the Grounds Dept. I worked for Dave L back in the winter of 1983 as a sub plowing a few houses and roads in Essex. I then signed on to work for him landscaping. Let's just say that I didn't make it to the end of the summer.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I guess I wasnt the only one...*



gordyo;341544 said:


> No Ron is still there as the Head of the Grounds Dept. I worked for Dave L back in the winter of 1983 as a sub plowing a few houses and roads in Essex. I then signed on to work for him landscaping. Let's just say that I didn't make it to the end of the summer.


 Dave comes across as the nicest guy in the world, but oh boy watch out, that just means he wants something out of or from you.....Since I stopped working for him I've heard so many horror stories from people that worked for him....Funny ,when you ask Dave it is/was never his fault....I did some titleV septic work for/with him also, same deal......I figure sooner or later he would get his....Live and Learn.....
As far as Ron goes he was always complimenting me on the job that I was doing.I did all the upper lots and the road down the hill with the one ton(3 seasons).Not sure where Dave would disappear to but he would come around every four hours or so...
How is it working down the street?They have some nice equipment of their own.


----------



## gordyo

The other 2 guys that I started with didn't last long either. I was the first to go.

Been down the street 20 years. It's a great job.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Do you......*



gordyo;341641 said:


> The other 2 guys that I started with didn't last long either. I was the first to go.
> 
> Been down the street 20 years. It's a great job.


 Hi,
Do you do anything with the Bio-Diesel in your equipment?
You must still see my old Oshkosh around on your end of 128...Still out of Pine St(Orange now).
I am down in M'head now for a couple days ,miss the North Shore at times then I hit the traffic and I want to head north...


----------



## 04f250xlt

*Boston Blizzard 2005*

Man we need some snow, Here is afew


----------



## grandview

You call that snow? Around we can that flurries.


----------



## gordyo

Oshkosh;342449 said:


> Hi,
> Do you do anything with the Bio-Diesel in your equipment?
> You must still see my old Oshkosh around on your end of 128...Still out of Pine St(Orange now).
> I am down in M'head now for a couple days ,miss the North Shore at times then I hit the traffic and I want to head north...


I haven't seen your ole Oshkosh lately but I will look the next time I head past the pit.

I purchase commercial grade bulk Bio-Diesel from Burke Oil and run it in all the Diesel equipment. I have been purchasing Bio Diesel going on 3 years and not any problems. I use B-20 spring, fall and summer and I run B-5 during the winter.

We do have a gentleman on campus who built his own Bio Diesel processor. He gathers the used fryolator oil from our Food Sevice Dept. and makes Bio Diesel to run the college's VW Rabbit and his own Dodge Pickup truck.


----------



## Oshkosh

*....*



gordyo;342480 said:


> I haven't seen your ole Oshkosh lately but I will look the next time I head past the pit.
> 
> I purchase commercial grade bulk Bio-Diesel from Burke Oil and run it in all the Diesel equipment. I have been purchasing Bio Diesel going on 3 years and not any problems. I use B-20 spring, fall and summer and I run B-5 during the winter.
> 
> We do have a gentleman on campus who built his own Bio Diesel processor. He gathers the used fryolator oil from our Food Sevice Dept. and makes Bio Diesel to run the college's VW Rabbit and his own Dodge Pickup truck.


 I think the Oshkosh is up in Rockport getting ready for winter.lol He waits till the first storm to move it down typically.Al is probably still busy blasting with the late fall that we have had.
I was wondering if you had anything to do with the guy on campus...We need more bio and less fossil...


----------



## gordyo

I do not other than when the VW Rabbit needs work, I will somtimes get involved in the fix since I run the garage. Other than that it is pretty much a one man operation. He took it on as his project back a few years ago and it kinda took off. He goes around to local public schools with the VW and teaches a class on Bio Diesel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jeff, what's up with that one pic of the loader and a straight blade. I hear they're totally impractical.   

Pretty sure I don't want to see the amount of snow that those pics of Boston are showing, looks like they could make a grown man cry. :crying:


----------



## lucky13rme

Here's a few from before I started plowing. IIRC these are from winter 02.


----------



## gordyo

Mark Oomkes;342678 said:


> Jeff, what's up with that one pic of the loader and a straight blade. I hear they're totally impractical.


 The 4 yard snow bucket is hiding!
*
I haven't seen your ole Oshkosh lately but I will look the next time I head past the pit.
*

Oshkosh, Nothing plowtruckwise in the pit. There are three large loaders though.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Competition for the loader*



gordyo;345518 said:


> The 4 yard snow bucket is hiding!
> *
> I haven't seen your ole Oshkosh lately but I will look the next time I head past the pit.
> *
> 
> Oshkosh, Nothing plowtruckwise in the pit. There are three large loaders though.


Competition for the loader position is still going strong.lol Sounds like anyways...


----------

